# 1937 Columbia absolutly pristine, Original MINT $150



## Jeff54 (Jan 6, 2015)

Made you look! [grin]
Just happen to be in wally world yesterday and Pacific cycles, China is at it again. Chose your toy, boys or gals.. 

26" Columbia 1937 3-Star  Cruiser,     *23 photos added 1/8/2015 of the boys black inside of Wally's house on 2nd page of this thread. Enjoy!!*









The gals bike wasn't there but that there boys bike ain't no Columbia, regardless of PC labeling it so.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 6, 2015)

I was on my Black Hawk the other day and I had a guy ask me what kind of bike I was riding.  I responded that it was an Elgin from sears and before I could say another word...He said, "I'm going to go over there and get me one of those".  Well, now he can....lol.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 6, 2015)

Even worse than Sears...they are sold at Wal-Mart! NoOoOo....!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/26-Columbia-1937-3-Star-Men-s-Cruiser-Bike/39801995


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

$149...! 
"Split top tube"...cool for a beater project
...buy used!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 6, 2015)

You know....as much as i HATE Walmart.  I'm going to have to go look at it.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 6, 2015)

Our bikes cost anywhere from $37.00 - $60.00. Today, that is $400 - $1000+, depending on what year your bike was sold. That goes to show that a $150 bike, in 2015, is the trashiest of the trash. The frame might be good for a custom build, but don't leave it outside for one winter and you'll surely have some sloppy welds to fix. The components are going to be junk.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'll make a few general comments not aimed at anyone in particular.

Lionizing the old bikes through these sorts of comparisons is misleading.

A base model bicycle in the late 1930s (what most people cite as a good time for balloon tire bikes) sold for what today would be $400-500. For example, a relatively basic Elgin was $27.85 in 1938 (http://productimages.goantiques.com/45407/5538965_detail.jpg). That's $466 today (http://data.bls.gov/cgi-bin/cpicalc.pl). 

What does $466 buy you today? You're comparing your $466 in hand to a $150 bicycle. $466 will actually get you a decent bicycle today, even if they don't look as classy as the older bikes. The most basic Worksman bike starts at $369, and your extra $100 will get you a few add-ons, even if not the most deluxe model they offer. Remember, we're comparing to the basic 1938 Elgin from the ad. A Worksman is a decent bicycle and a pretty sturdy one at that. If you are willing to buy a mid-range mountain bike, you can get a decent machine for your $466 as well- something very sturdy, relatively light, has plenty of gears, and has at least front shocks. Suddenly it's not so much about one being "better". It's more that you can get something decent for your money and it's more about what you want to do with the bike.

So the comparison is not clear cut. What you're doing is comparing what today would be a basic, mid-model bicycle price, not Wal-Mart $150 level stuff. Of course the $150 will seem like junk in comparison- it's not even aimed at the same price rang


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 6, 2015)

classicfan1 said:


> Our bikes cost anywhere from $37.00 - $60.00. Today, that is $400 - $1000+, depending on what year your bike was sold. That goes to show that a $150 bike, in 2015, is the trashiest of the trash. The frame might be good for a custom build, but don't leave it outside for one winter and you'll surely have some sloppy welds to fix. The components are going to be junk.




London gold price  $35.10 AN OUNCE (November 6, 1937)

Gold average in 2014,  prop $1,250

Bike average price 1937 Prob $25-30

Bike average 2014 prob ah, let's say; $270 bulk

but we got a $150 which would compare to a 30's bike price maybe $20 = 7 1/2 times the money

$20 in gold 1937 is more than an 1/2 ounce maybe .60 of ounce. = $26 USD a half an ounce of gold gets ya 1930's cheapest, rusting-est, poor quality bike.

in 2014 gold that's = to 60% of 1250 = $750


Technology has advanced bikes to arrive at your local china dealer with about a 300% discount.

In other words, relative to the gold standard, on November 6, 1937, wally world's bike's would be the same as buying a the cheapest worst "_absolutely pristine, Original MINT_" brand new,  30's bike for $6.66.

Wally's  $90  bikes for what? 4 bucks?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2015)

The point here is that we are still riding the bottom of the line 1937 Schwinn, Westfield, CWC, Silver King, etc... bikes. Most Walmart bikes are one season riders and then they go straight to the dump. I've had beer cans with more structural integrity than these pieces of crap! V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2015)

jeff54 said:


> made you look! [grin]
> just happen to be in wally world yesterday and pacific cycles, china is at it again. Chose your toy, boys or gals..
> 
> 26" columbia 1937 3-star  cruiser
> ...




wow!!


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2015)

$149.97 free value shipping,will history repeat? todays value of a og phantom and krate b4 they redid them,espesially krates.im hoping a average workin guy who works and is rasing a family can buy a bike he or she can enjoy,simple math,the higher the price the fewer buts for a particular seat,i dont want to ruffle to many feathers,but the general phrase that all pacific big box bikes are only good for a short tyme is not true,i have a number of those bikes that are 5 to 10 years old,i grease clean etc,sell em to help pay for things like the chrome shop bill,hmm i think old bikes were mass produced way back when,im going out on a limb here and MOST new bikes are generally more user friendly,ook at the good side,how many ppl buy those bikes for parts for far less than buying parts individually to build a bike that you wanted to personalize,i think the guy who has the means to buy a high buck older bike could care less what wally sells


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2015)

do that mean the 5 star will be multi-speed


----------



## Duck (Jan 6, 2015)

Figuratively speaking here: All things being equal- The 37' Schwinn of reference, put groceries on an American family's table ( maybe it still does, in an indirect way) the cheaply made, poor quality, board of fare offered up at Wallyworld? Nada.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 6, 2015)

Duck said:


> Figuratively speaking here: All things being equal- The 37' Schwinn of reference, put groceries on an American family's table ( maybe it still does, in an indirect way) the cheaply made, poor quality, board of fare offered up at Wallyworld? Nada.




Well then it's a dam good thing they're making em more affordable now-a-days!!

From practical, functional, means of major transport to work and back, in the least,, they'd have been tickled crazy to get a bike for 4 bucks, verses 20-30, you could have bought a minum of 5 bikes a year! Wear em out and trash em like a old pair of shoes. "Time to buy a new Timex". (that had to be the dumbest ad ever: "We're crap" )

Actually comparatively, the average wages in 1937 were about $900  a year * (see foot note), while today, on a $10 minimum wage with a sliding scale  estimated $30k per year is average. 

In gold a bike was way expensive but in labor to get the gold in 1937 it's 25 ounces per year while today is only 24 ounces a gold per year. 

You're working just a little bit harder to get the discounts. . 

* Social Security Board announced that for 30165694 U. S. wage earners on its rolls during 1937 average pay was $890 a year


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 6, 2015)

*Maybe it's my manner of looking at things ... for better or worse ... 
that keeps my imagination stoked.  Some of the biggest, personal, life-
changing events for me happened in 1958 ... a total of seven relatives 
and four neighbors died.  Each in a distinctly-separate event.

Of course I went to their funerals .. a first for me ... but went to each 
and every one.   All eleven.  Can't tell you what i learned that will make 
a difference in your life .. but in my life, things changed.

By Christmas of 1958 .. i found that i could no-longer meet and greet 
anyone without  first seeing them (in my mind's eye) laid-out in a coffin,  
at whatever age they happened to be at the time that we were chattin'.

So What ?!!

Fade to Black ...........

When i had read about the repro, Chinese, Three-Star, '37 Columbia Bicycle 
earlier today .. my read stopped-short due to a dental appointment.

By the time i got back home .. and went for a dive in The CABE .. the very 
thought of that Chinese bicycle had reentered my thinking-parts ... mostly 
due to some reading and rereading of that Spaceliner / Custom Tank Thread.

Jesus, Mary and Joseph -- please forgive me ... i cannot think of that thread's title.

A few readers may be thinkin', '' What do those two, totally-dissimilar bicycles 
have in common ? ''

Each may be seen as a gateway substance to that place in anyone that has 
seen and maybe likes Classic and Antique Bicycles.

------ Whether or not anyone  is currently-aware of it ------  

Look, it may be too late to make a long-story, short ... but, i'll try .......

1.
Personally, am not a fan of custom-machines ... but that Spaceliner / Custom Tank 
Thread has caused me to view the custom-concept with a growing enthusiasm.

2.
And that Walmart, Chinese, '37 Columbia is bound to influence more than a few 
folks out there to eventually cross the line .. and venture into the garden of 
authentic classic and antique, self-balancing, two-wheeled, rider-propelled, transport machines.

Can you remember when either of these-two happened to you ?*


........ patric



==========
==========


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 6, 2015)

> And that Walmart, Chinese, '37 Columbia is bound to influence more than a few
> folks out there to eventually cross the line .. and venture into the garden of
> authentic classic and antique, self-balancing, two-wheeled, rider-propelled, transport machines.




It's called: dilution. Their  target is a piece of the collector's market. 

while it may cause an increase of the supply of owners, the increased supply of availed "Collectibles"  dilutes the value of older bikes. 

Albeit, you might be able to hedge it by buying and storing the Chinese low priced replica bikes fer the rest of you natural life. LOL. .


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 6, 2015)

Id like to see clearer photos of the bike up close ..
I'm thinking about using the boys version bike for a project.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 6, 2015)

Pyrite doesn't devalue Gold. I suppose the question is does the direct experience of death change ones chances in life? An hour ago I posed a similar question to your observations 1. & 2. (hoofhearted) to a group of 700 collectors; (quantum tunneling) "Why do you collect antique & classic bicycles?" to generate a frequency word cloud. Standing atop the shoulders of giant who what when where and why's remembered, passed on, meaningless meanings of these pedaling souls impressed up on these bicycles have and will outlive us all. Quite mortal, riding on immortal concepts, sliding along on (see self balancing) perennial effects. (see bucky fuller) Those who say they can and those who say they can't are both right.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 6, 2015)

tanksalot said:


> Id like to see clearer photos of the bike up close ..
> I'm thinking about using the boys version bike for a project.





Dammit, I should-a contracted wally fer a commission before helping them dilute my old bike's value.


----------



## Duck (Jan 6, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Well then it's a dam good thing they're making em more affordable now-a-days!!
> 
> From practical, functional, means of major transport to work and back, in the least,, they'd have been tickled crazy to get a bike for 4 bucks, verses 20-30, you could have bought a minum of 5 bikes a year! Wear em out and trash em like a old pair of shoes. "Time to buy a new Timex". (that had to be the dumbest ad ever: "We're crap" )
> 
> ...



 No, sir- "put groceries on an American family's table" as in; Our grandfathers worked in the Schwinn plants producing those '37 Schwinns. Think "paycheck".


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a Kent 32" Super Cruiser from Wally World and  really enjoy it. I greased or regreased everything when new and its fine. I'll probably replace a part or 2 of the KT rear hub with Shimano parts to stop a minor click I hear sometimes but this bike is cool. Very nice bike for my big ole' self. Not everybody can afford Classics,I think its cool the markets are responding to a demand for bikes like this.Thats how the system is supposed to work.


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2015)

2 things,dont the ppl at walmart get a paycheck?i wish i had a buck everytime iv heard a general statement that somthing was junk without a specific example,surleys are made in tiawan and put together here in bloomington minnesota,they grt 2 grand for em,are they foriegn made crap?


----------



## Duck (Jan 6, 2015)

PCHiggin said:


> Not everybody can afford Classics,



 Agreed- and I'm proof of that. However a little patience will net you some surprising results. The most I've ever spent to acquire a bike is 80 bucks- most under 50 bucks. Sure, they need work at that price, but that'd where the enjoyment lies, isn't it? The last bike I picked up was an 80%complete '56 girl's Schwinn Corvette (40 buck Craigslist find). Yeah, the rack was missing, as well as the high dollar seat, but add a seat + a little TLC and the wife will be piloting said conveyance, by next spring. I guess it all boils down to needs/preferences/ convenience.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 6, 2015)

> spoker said:
> 
> 
> > 2 things,dont the ppl at walmart get a paycheck?i wish i had a buck everytime iv heard a general statement that somthing was junk without a specific example,surleys are made in tiawan and put together here in bloomington minnesota,they grt 2 grand for em,are they foriegn made crap?




you talking to me?

I looked it over, and there's a huge difference between those  PC replicas and a "good bike" In comparison to an old 37, other than a visual simulation there's absolutely no comparison.  The frames alone look as if, are guarantied to bend and break, the "truss rods" are hollow too.  next time I'm at wally's, 2-3 weeks from now,  I'll pull out me old trusty, rusty magnifying glass and review the booklet they come with.. There's likely a disclaimer in microscopic print that says: " Disclaimer: Look but don't touch" 

regardless, price wise, obviously they've broken the financial backs of the previous replica versions by Schwinn, huffy, western flyer etc.  ect.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> ... the "truss rods" are hollow too...




So were the originals


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2015)

jeff originally i wasnt replyin to you but i am now,when i say genaerality without specifics is only an opinion,you say the frames LOOK like they are gonna break and bend,has this acually happened to you?old bikes werent perfect either,i had a columbia army bike as my first bike,the bottom bracket broke away from the down tubes,thats what i call a specific example,i have 6 big box schwinns that are between 5 and ten years old and none of them have the failures your sayin these are gonna have,once again,pugsleys are from tiawan and cost 2 grand,is price the definitive postulate for the stability or worth of a particular good?or is our community better served by facual examples,if u dont like something thats great,but i think its unfair to bad mouth a product without sumething to support the claim,i have illustrated my specific examples now i would ike for you to share yours,seems like a legitimate request,and thanks for bringing the bike to our attention,AJ


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 6, 2015)

I think we will see more of this! Retro-vintage is hot right now! Your average Joe wont care if it is old, only if it looks cool. Cant blame the bike companies trying to tap into this trend! Felt released the american picker special and now this. Wait til these pop up yrs from now as NOS in the box! Lol. As far as quality, time will tell. It does not compare to the 30s design and engineering!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 6, 2015)

spoker said:


> jeff originally i wasnt replyin to you but i am now,when i say genaerality without specifics is only an opinion,you say the frames LOOK like they are gonna break and bend,has this acually happened to you?old bikes werent perfect either,i had a columbia army bike as my first bike,the bottom bracket broke away from the down tubes,thats what i call a specific example,i have 6 big box schwinns that are between 5 and ten years old and none of them have the failures your sayin these are gonna have,once again,pugsleys are from tiawan and cost 2 grand,is price the definitive postulate for the stability or worth of a particular good?or is our community better served by facual examples,if u dont like something thats great,but i think its unfair to bad mouth a product without sumething to support the claim,i have illustrated my specific examples now i would ike for you to share yours,seems like a legitimate request,and thanks for bringing the bike to our attention,AJ




Nothing personal but, That's a little ridiculous Spoker, I did not say I took It out and attempted to rough it up, testing fer support.. I simply said that, "by example" After observing it,  I gathered an opinion. 

I could change that opinion some time in the future, got no probs saying, to the effect, "whelp it didn't look very strong" 

regardless, the frame looked, and tapping on metal to hear volume in tubes, felt like there's not enough support for any rough stuff. I didn't like the way the welding looked too. And, those truss rods appear to be for looks not play, or as originally designed they're not made for  fork support.  The rest of the stuff is a given. we already know whatever chrome is there, don't get it wet! bearings are going to be soft metal compared, tires prob the best thing on it, less they cheeped out on the stuff which breaks down quick. And mechanically is a given,, re-lube, re-torque presume soft metal inside of hubs too.  etc.. It seems that china paint is just as good as most others while seemed thin too. .Regardless, when it comes to cheap chrome vs paint, I'll take the painted one, thanks you very much. . And the tank, sounded thinner than old style but that's normal fer today's products.. However, as designed way back when,, the thickness of metal was an integral part of design. ..

Take that for whatever ya will. Or you don'ts needs ta be taking me word fer it, get your self to your local wally's and test drive it. 

I didn't say I did so,, ya know,, me attempts to leave plenty room for error. 

6 months ago; I rode around, inside of wally world's store, a little, on their $199 fat tire bike, they had one return in clearance fer $150, my favorite place in wally's house.  it's kind-a neet but, felt weak too. I also had a little looky loo on wally's other bikes near same price range and they looked better built. 

 this replica, it just plain appeared to me,, to be built even 'cheaper'

@ $149, ya gonne get what ya pay for,, bunch of money developing, designing, making equipment spent to produce it,, (R & D) and the rest, as could be expected, not much fer materials and labor.

BTW 1/2 hour earlier, I were inside of Trek store, picking up packing materials, didn't spend to much time but the owner was pushing a hybrid cruiser of some type, to a couple.  didn't spend but a minute looking at it, they're made in China too, but dang that cruiser looked sweet. big and strong!. wasn't of their standard line of cruisers, to be sure!  well made and Hefty! Hefty! Must of been aluminum or something light and strong, otherwise would be 60-80 pounds, LOL. guessing was prob 500 bucks er more. heck in Trek,, they're the new 'Schwinn of today' could have been a grand, me no ask's prices in there, no point cause me ain't buying.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 6, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> You know....as much as i HATE Walmart.  I'm going to have to go look at it.






---gonna be hidin' and waitin' with a camera for some blackmail as you saunter into the WalmOrt stOre

gonna blow up on social media!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 6, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> ---gonna be hidin' and waitin' with a camera for some blackmail as you saunter into the WalmOrt stOre
> 
> gonna blow up on social media!




I hope he dresses in the proper Walmart attire for the spy photo.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 6, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> ---gonna be hidin' and waitin' with a camera for some blackmail as you saunter into the WalmOrt stOre
> 
> gonna blow up on social media!




I try not to shop there but sometimes it's a necessary evil but I try to keep it down to 2-10 times a year.  It's not the store as much as the barefoot dirty diaper kids running around destroying things and the dirt bag parent goes to the other side of the store and pretends that they came alone as they shop.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 7, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I hope he dresses in the proper Walmart attire for the spy photo.




At Walmart that would be (f)attire.


----------



## squeedals (Jan 7, 2015)

*A good sign*

I take any replica as a sign that old bikes are cool and desirable enough for replicating. The market decides if they are profitable and of course sooner or later the Chinese had to jump in. Why not, they can make em for nothing. And you get what you pay for. You see replicas on eBay all the time. Personally, I would never spend the money for a fake. If I can't afford the real deal I go without, until I can find one that needs a resto and when I'm done, I have a nice restored original that will hold it's value (hopefully) and will always be the real deal, not a fake. Do fakes diminish the value of original bikes? So far I don't see that happpening, watching ionline and auction houses like Copake. You can't make more "old bikes"........all you can do is make fakes, which are easy to spot if you know what to look for. 


Don


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm happy to see the Columbia name on new bikes. My biggest problem with this bike is that they are calling it a "1937 Three Star". The twinbar frame is cool, but Columbia didn't start using "three star" or "five star" till the late 40s... I think the rack legs should have been reversed as well. That would have looked more streamline.


----------



## ricobike (Jan 7, 2015)

One of my most confusing moments in bike collecting was when I picked up a brand new Huffy Panama Jack balloon tire bike from a thrift store for $80.  I figured it was cheap chinese junk and i could use it to go places where my bike might get stolen and not care if it was.  Some aspects of the bike were certainly not as good as the older bikes.   The welds were sloppy, the paint seemed thin, the chrome was thin.  It kept throwing the chain and I tried like heck to figure out why there was so much slack in it, but could never find the problem.  I fixed it by creating a chain tensioner/guide which solved the problem.  The kickstand was ridiculously cheap, but high quality replacements are available so I put one on.  

I desperately tried to hate the bike.  But along the way I found myself beginning to really like it.  The alloys in newer bikes have been perfected to where the frames are strong enough, but lightweight.  Same with the wheels.  I used to smugly ride on 2 speed bendix hubs with the confidence that nobody could ever make a coaster brake that could stop the bike as good.  Wrong.  The lightweight chinese built coaster on the Huffy stops the bike every bit as good as the 2 speed bendix.  The bike has a welded on rack.  I can't recall anyone building a classic bike with the rack welded on, and it's a good idea as it is very sturdy.

I love this bike now and I probably throw my leg over it most of the time.  So be careful with how you view new bikes, you just might get a surprise like I did.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 7, 2015)

Boy, I knew these would get some panties in a bunch once they came out. It's not Pacific Cycle but regardless Columbia is only renting out the licencing of their name and designs. A lot of time was spent going though the factory archives and old catalogs by the CEO to find the basis for the new Columbia's. I did some of that digging with him. He is a Road Island native and grew up riding Columbia's so has a passion for the brand. He would like to bring manufacturing to the US by next year, probably down south but who knows if that will happen. 

I think the twin bar is a nice nod to the Columbia brand, something unique to Westfield made bikes. He plans on putting tool/storage compartments in the tanks by the next generation design. They are not meant to be reproductions or re-pops and are aimed at the retro cruiser market, not the antique bike market. They are what they are. Columbia Mfg would never make a bike again so it's nice that someone else is stepping up to the plate.


----------



## spoker (Jan 7, 2015)

well said


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 7, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> Boy, I knew these would get some panties in a bunch once they came out. It's not Pacific Cycle but regardless Columbia is only renting out the licencing of their name and designs. A lot of time was spent going though the factory archives and old catalogs by the CEO to find the basis for the new Columbia's. I did some of that digging with him. He is a Road Island native and grew up riding Columbia's so has a passion for the brand. He would like to bring manufacturing to the US by next year, probably down south but who knows if that will happen.
> 
> I think the twin bar is a nice nod to the Columbia brand, something unique to Westfield made bikes. He plans on putting tool/storage compartments in the tanks by the next generation design. They are not meant to be reproductions or re-pops and are aimed at the retro cruiser market, not the antique bike market. They are what they are. Columbia Mfg would never make a bike again so it's nice that someone else is stepping up to the plate.




Oooh,, eeee,, ahhh,, well heck that changes the game.. Shoot, I need to go past wally's today, but not feeling like I will have my tasks completed, but, otherwise I will be tomorrow fer sure, and now that the bar has been raised Photo's is a fer sure do, unless somebody beats me to it..

BTW I just presumed it's PC made, Made in China, that  is obvious about them, and at Wally's house, it's sort-a normal to spect PC.

Da only problem me ebber has at Wally's house, is losing the 'secret' detective. Once and a while cause, most I ever do is go from one clearance spot to another, and or price checking junk, me hardly buy's anything until Wally is sick and tiered of wasting shelf space and marks it down as low as they can go. buy spring stuff end of summer, winter in spring,  Plants just before they've killed em, etc. So, from time to time me wastes the time of their spies, following me, LOL.  Albiet a few months ago I found a wally link, that's got their super clearance items, it's not inside their regular links, and take advantage of it.

A few months ago I scolded their midnight manager fer not seeing that their employees were doing their jobs well.. the whole parking lot was full of carts, and not a single one in the store. I had 3 people following me at different angles that night, [Grin]


----------



## spoker (Jan 7, 2015)

i checked last night and could not find any in stores within 50 miles of me,ya might wanna check the store stock first b4 makin a special trip,AJ


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 7, 2015)

Duck said:


> Agreed- and I'm proof of that. However a little patience will net you some surprising results. The most I've ever spent to acquire a bike is 80 bucks- most under 50 bucks. Sure, they need work at that price, but that'd where the enjoyment lies, isn't it? The last bike I picked up was an 80%complete '56 girl's Schwinn Corvette (40 buck Craigslist find). Yeah, the rack was missing, as well as the high dollar seat, but add a seat + a little TLC and the wife will be piloting said conveyance, by next spring. I guess it all boils down to needs/preferences/ convenience.




Yeah,My budget has never been huge for these toys either.I meant somebody can walk into a store and ride out with a cool new bike,as I've posted the markets are responding to a want.Capitalism working in America baby!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 7, 2015)

*On A similar Note.....*

I heard a lot of poo pooing back in '95 about the repop stuff coming from the new Schwinn.I've seen little evidence to back up all of the hype and nothing worth bashing. Once again,the markets responded,others got into the game and lots of very very nice stuff was made. Lots of old junkers got nice new parts on them and a new life for the past 20 years and probably another 50.The Wally World Columbias could be the start of something real cool that most enthusiasts  will like.I want to see the tool box/tank model.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 7, 2015)

I would look pretty cool with a little motor mounted in it with a small fuel tank strapped to the carrier.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 7, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I would look pretty cool with a little motor mounted in it with a small fuel tank strapped to the carrier.




Motor idea is cool.

Great start to a RRB. Ditch the wheels and get some 3G's

It's just like the mongoose beast though..The crazy will pass...then they will be all over CL.


----------



## spoker (Jan 7, 2015)

i disagree,this is being handled by columbia as i understande it,times are changing,like one of the previous guys said loota nice stuff coming,no every knock company will be makin this bike,so companies are makng good bikes for a larger market,the red wolf,the new foose,change is gonna happen,and for me change is good,nothing is being eliminated,we are just being offerd more choices of were and how much of our money we want to spend and where!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 7, 2015)

Personally I have mixed feelings about these bikes. On the one hand I think it sucks that they are being made overseas....loss of American jobs and all of that. On the other hand there is no loss of American jobs in this case since Columbia never had any plans of making bikes ever again anyway. In fact the last 10 or 15 years of their bicycle selling life they had been importing foreign bikes with their name slapped on them. At least here these are bikes designed expressly as Columbia's using past unique Columbia styles as a starting point. 

As someone already said "you get what you pay for" at $150 bucks. Unfortunately that is the price point that sells the most bikes and makes the most money for the company and that is what it is all about unless your organization has a big red cross over the front door. Lets face it folks, Columbia lost their collective shirts making the 1941 repops. In the last years they made their own production bikes (70's -80's) the quality had really gone downhill from what we see in the older bikes. I haven't seen a Wal Mart one in person yet but am hoping the quality will be a bit better. 

There actually was 6 prototypes made and presented to WalMart. I'm glad they chose the Twin Bar model as one of the ones to sell although it seems to be cheapened up from the prototype I saw.  

In any case people are going to buy inexpensive bikes because that is what they can afford. These certainly are not collectors bikes, just something neat to ride. For most of us that are used to the older stuff we would rather ride an old crusty bike  but they are not for everybody either.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a few questions for those who may know. Is the tank as wide as a Black Hawk Tank ?  Is the tank 1 or two piece ?? Or is it a one piece that could be made into a gas tank ? The first thing I thought seeing this is motorized bike because Id never do that to a real 1937 Black Hawk or Columbia Twin bar .. I'm also wondering if a Repo 1941 Tank with a few adjustments/ modifications  could work with that frame & add a Dash Then you would have a way to make a cheep Columbia Twin Bar bike. MR Columbia are you certain the 2nd generation of this bike will have a door tank ?? Id rather wait for the second Gen of this bike & pay a bit more for a few added features. (Unless this tank can be converted to put gas in. ) In any case this is interesting.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 7, 2015)

i'm just glad Walmart has something now besides an Panama Jack bike


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 8, 2015)

I would not count on anything being interchangeable from these to a Black Hawk or any other vintage bike. These have styling based on the old designs and are not made to old dimensional specs that I am aware of. I also would not count on turning one into a gas tank. They almost certainly are not being made to be liquid tight or capable of safely holding highly flammable liquids. 

On the tank door, I suggested that to the CEO and he told me he had already thought of that and it was in his plans. That in no way makes it certain that it will happen. After all, it's all about profit with these guys.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info & the reply .I was not counting on the tank holding fuel I was reaching for a tiny hope .
 I do wish it had the door tank, I think a door tank would have made the bike very successful people these days have crap to carry while riding cell phone , soda, lunch , keys , ect.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 8, 2015)

tanksalot said:


> Thanks for the info & the reply .I was not counting on the tank holding fuel I was reaching for a tiny hope .
> I do wish it had the door tank, I think a door tank would have made the bike very successful people these days have crap to carry while riding cell phone , soda, lunch , keys , ect.




Personally I would like to see the tank insulated and ready to carry a mini keg with a long straw. I guess tools would be second choice to carry in it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Photos!! : 1937 Columbia absolutly pristine, Original MINT $150*

This will take multiple posts so, here's 10 and more in the next reply! 23 total. 

Did not have enough time to make _'expert'_ photos, but should be good enough. 

BTW I didn't test drive it,, nor even sit, did not
 have the time, but shot as many photos as I figured would cover the subject. 

One of the photos shows the top drop out bars and the tiny weld which connects them to the seat post, that weld is where, the first time I looked at it, I stopped bothering to look further. And if you'll look real good at the truss rods, you'll see why I also said,, there're for looks not durability. 

Wally world has already scratched deep groves on the top bar, inside these photos about 2" away from head post.  and their rack chips the front fender, so, I advise; before ya jump and run to buy,, check yours out thoroughly before rolling it home to the dry storage bin.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 8, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> This will take multiple posts so, here's 10 and more in the next reply! 23 total.
> 
> Did not have enough time to make _'expert'_ photos, but should be good enough.














View attachment 189799


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 8, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> This will take multiple posts so, here's 10 and more in the next reply! 23 total.
> 
> Did not have enough time to make _'expert'_ photos, but should be good enough.




last 4 photos. let the bickering begin! but, Enjoy!.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 8, 2015)

I do like that they at least split the top bar


----------



## jkent (Jan 8, 2015)

So who is going to fess up first?
Has anyone bought one yet?
JKent


----------



## spoker (Jan 8, 2015)

great lookin bike,seat is killer,i will put extensions on the carrier legs to make it level,ive been out of the enginerring field for a number of years now so i dont want to look like i know what im talkin about when somthing is engineerd with todays tech advances,as far as the struts takin abuse,its a crusier not a mountain bike,if a person wants to abuse buy a pugsley,OH wait they are made in tiawan and assembled here in bloomington mn,and there only $2000 dollars!!


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the pics !:o  The Forks are Terrible looking!  Id say Same for the truss rods but at least they put truss rods on .. The seat is interesting It would be good for a auctial Columbia rat rod if you needed one to get by. The Tank really has me wondering if you have a Black Hawk frame & you where in need for a space filler could it be used size wise ..  The frame looks fun but the drop outs need to face the other way .. But hey for $150 to look the part, sort of ?  It may be worth a try around the block. It cant be to bad for the price .. Id be willing to pay more for one that had a tank door with a more stream line looking rack. And a normal looking fork with a kick back or hidden gear system.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 8, 2015)

Went to WalMart today and none there. Pictures show nothing to judge by?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 8, 2015)

If anyone sees one on socal CL and don't want, lemme know?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 8, 2015)

here's a Pearson's that's  similar, regardless,  the only bike I've found that looks like it has  the same or that is, very similar,  carrier rack:


----------



## spoker (Jan 8, 2015)

And the point being?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 8, 2015)

....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 8, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> The point being...









Spoker was responding to Jeff54 I believe


----------



## spoker (Jan 8, 2015)

yes mr columbia i was responding to jeff i am VERY positive about this bike,what say you?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 9, 2015)

spoker said:


> yes mr columbia i was responding to jeff i am VERY positive about this bike,what say you?




sorry, my mistake


----------



## spoker (Jan 9, 2015)

no prob,thanks for ALL your input on this bike and columbia in general,your a great asset ro the bike hobby AJ


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 9, 2015)

spoker said:


> And the point being?





Well then, move over Mr Columbia, what's your point in this spoker>

nobody knows what you're talking about, when you're not, at least, using a portion of the message you're responding too.

You're P.O.-ed because I started this whole topic? Because they didn't make a $10,000 bike for a buck fifty? what?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 9, 2015)

This bike and the Mike Wolfe special discussed recently don't bother me. 
The buyers of these bikes aren't going to be at the vintage price point and I am not going to lose customers because of it...there is a niche wanting a retro look, but aren't going to get grease in their fingernails.
As far as them being a gateway drug, I am not really sure, but if new collectors are spawned, great, if not, so what?
What does bother me are the more accurate reproductions that will fool folks as to originality and cause a host of problems down the line and devaluation of the genuine article is one of them.
Chris


----------



## spoker (Jan 9, 2015)

this bike makes me feel so good i think im gonna order a mens and ladies,keep em in the box where i can see em,thats alot of good feelings for $150.00 x 2!!!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 9, 2015)

*I like it...*

...For $150.I like the drop outs being welded solid to the stays. I'm gonna take a look @ one this weekend but will probably wait and see if they come out with the tool box model before I buy.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 11, 2015)

To quote the '90s band Lush, "Girls, girls please don't fight"...  On a slab sided tank like this one, a door is pretty easy to add.  The third bar under the tank can only help the structural integrity, or at this price be chopped off.  Looks like plenty of room to move the rear fender bridge to take 28" rims.  That this thing can be put together, shipped half way around the world and end up at my door for $150.00 is pretty astonishing.  Be sure to check inside the seat tube for messages from political prisoners.  Unicrown forks are an abomination and a stench in the nostrils of the lord, in my opinion.  Still, a cool looking dirt cheap bike with a LOT of hot rod potential. And I did order one to play with.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 19, 2015)

The bile rolled in today, and it is nicer than I expected.  Stripped down I like the look of the 4-bar frame! Sheet metal pieces are stouter than I expected-chainguard and tank measured around .040+, hovering around 19 gauge and the rack seems a little thicker, or at least use-ably beefy.  The markings on the frame are all easy to peel off stickers. Frame seems solid enough, and has a threaded bottom bracket.  Tank mounts to two brackets attached to the frame by threaded bungs and a welded tab between the top tubes while the chainguard to a welded tab and a clever little bracket secured by the bottom bracket lock ring.  Cranks are steel, which I vaguely remember is a bad idea for cotterless crank arms.  Other stuff is what I've come to expect from walmart- dry bearings, cheesy stem, kickstand (lubed with what looks like a smear of vaseline) and seatpost- due to the frame design you will need a long and strong seatpost.  Truss rods are a little cheesier than the worst 1960's ones I have seen, and the paint comes pre-scratched from the factory by the upper mount.  All in all, a good basis for a hot rod or a cool looking bike for a kid.  The short seat tube can get you on this 26" bike years earlier than a diamond frame.  The bike survived the tender mercies of UPS pretty well, with only a small dent  on the tank and another  on the rear fender. I'll have fun with it.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 19, 2015)

I believe we have our test Guinea pig! Nice! We want updates, i think. Will be interesting seeing Andrews bike weather time. Not a bad gig at a buck fifty! Lol, on my local craigs, some guy had it listed for $250!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 19, 2015)

And the pedals are rebuildable! Although with nasty plastic pedal blocks. Doesn't everyone have extra pedal blocks?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 20, 2015)

Pedals??? My bike was missing the pedals!! Also missing the seat reflector and handlebar reflector...which I would have thrown out anyway.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 20, 2015)

All of those were in a small cardboard box in mine. It is from walmart after all... Nothing in the sheet metal is riveted-all nuts and bolts. The handlebars have kind of a 1920s look. The seat is a plastic pan with a vinyl cover but the chrome springs are nice.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 21, 2015)

Update: I called their customer service dept...Excellent service. Pedals/reflectors will be shipped out today at no cost. I also like the handlebar style and look.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Curious to see some close-ups of the tank. V/r Shawn


----------



## Duck (Jan 21, 2015)

Andrew Gorman said:


> The bile rolled in today, and it is nicer than I expected.  Stripped down I like the look of the 4-bar frame! Sheet metal pieces are stouter than I expected-chainguard and tank measured around .040+, hovering around 19 gauge and the rack seems a little thicker, or at least use-ably beefy.  The markings on the frame are all easy to peel off stickers. Frame seems solid enough, and has a threaded bottom bracket.  Tank mounts to two brackets attached to the frame by threaded bungs and a welded tab between the top tubes while the chainguard to a welded tab and a clever little bracket secured by the bottom bracket lock ring.  Cranks are steel, which I vaguely remember is a bad idea for cotterless crank arms.  Other stuff is what I've come to expect from walmart- dry bearings, cheesy stem, kickstand (lubed with what looks like a smear of vaseline) and seatpost- due to the frame design you will need a long and strong seatpost.  Truss rods are a little cheesier than the worst 1960's ones I have seen, and the paint comes pre-scratched from the factory by the upper mount.  All in all, a good basis for a hot rod or a cool looking bike for a kid.  The short seat tube can get you on this 26" bike years earlier than a diamond frame.  The bike survived the tender mercies of UPS pretty well, with only a small dent  on the tank and another  on the rear fender. I'll have fun with it.



Dibs on the seat if you part it...


----------



## spoker (Jan 21, 2015)

bike looks way kooler in real pics than in the add


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 22, 2015)

buying mine online prob in the next few weeks when taxes come in. Prob going to buy two and make something really cool out of one of them.


----------



## kartooo (Mar 24, 2015)

anybody put a 3 speed hub in one yet ?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm, thinking of a Columbia spring fork and 4 stroke motor...


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 24, 2015)

It's not the '37 Columbia...but thanks to Wally World, I am able to have fun & build my own.

I bought the bike on sale after Christmas & have been having fun adding things to it.

I have a headlight that will be on the front of the tank.
I might add some reflectors on the side of the tank. For now it's just basic black. 

All the stuff I add is things I already have. And it's not a copy of any specific bike
just having fun with it...


----------



## kartooo (Mar 24, 2015)

what was the function of the two tubes/struts running from the stem to frt axle on these early bikes ?
not a springer but like what is shown here on the repro columbia...


----------



## morton (Mar 30, 2015)

*where are they?*

Have visited numerous stores numerous times and have never seen one.  At one place the "bicycle assemblers" where wheeling out a bunch of new bikes and I asked them about the Columbia.  "None back in the stock room and we haven't seen anthing like that."  Are them on line only or sold onlly in specifica areas?  Curious people want to know!


----------



## kartooo (Mar 30, 2015)

morton said:


> Have visited numerous stores numerous times and have never seen one.  At one place the "bicycle assemblers" where wheeling out a bunch of new bikes and I asked them about the Columbia.  "None back in the stock room and we haven't seen anthing like that."  Are them on line only or sold onlly in specifica areas?  Curious people want to know!




yup, only on line.
mine is supposed to be here next week. already have the 3 spd hub for it.


----------



## morton (Mar 31, 2015)

kartooo said:


> yup, only on line.
> mine is supposed to be here next week. already have the 3 spd hub for it.




Thanks.....wondered why I hadn't seen any in stores.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 31, 2015)

Both, the Boy's and girls bikes are still in stock at the three different wally stores near me.


----------



## kartooo (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Both, the Boy's and girls bikes are still in stock at the three different wally stores near me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## morton (Mar 31, 2015)

*Decided not to wait*

Ordered mine on line today.  Lots of bikes and bike stuff out on the shelves of local stores, but no Columbias......yet.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 31, 2015)

morton said:


> Ordered mine on line today.  Lots of bikes and bike stuff out on the shelves of local stores, but no Columbias......yet.




The good news of that is: Most of the bikes in stock are scratched, chiped and dented..

The bad news is, they do it during shipping or at warehouse too..

But, good news yet!  Accordingly, call em right up and they'll ship ya the crappy part replacements, no questions asked. 

I have not seen one on the floor that wasn't dented, scratched or chiped yet. 

So, shipping em is win-win.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 31, 2015)

morton said:


> Ordered mine on line today.  Lots of bikes and bike stuff out on the shelves of local stores, but no Columbias......yet.





Columbia Twinbar tool box tank


----------



## morton (Mar 31, 2015)

*I had read in an earlier post ....*

...not to have the bike shipped to my home because of potential damage by shipper.  Opted for store pickup to minimize potential for shipping damage and/or ham fisted assembly by the inexperienced.  I planned on teardown anyway using my own synthetic grease to replace what is probably low quality OE lubricant.  

Good news about replacement parts if anything is damaged!


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2015)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## morton (Apr 4, 2015)

*Get an email from Wally World today*



morton said:


> ...not to have the bike shipped to my home because of potential damage by shipper.  Opted for store pickup to minimize potential for shipping damage and/or ham fisted assembly by the inexperienced.  I planned on teardown anyway using my own synthetic grease to replace what is probably low quality OE lubricant.
> 
> Good news about replacement parts if anything is damaged!





Said my bike would be in the store on April 15 which is the date the originally stated.  Not complaining because anticipation is half the fun, just a bit surprised that an outfit supposedly so efficiently run like WW would take two weeks to ship an item from warehouse to store.


----------



## kartooo (Apr 4, 2015)

morton said:


> Said my bike would be in the store on April 15 which is the date the originally stated.  Not complaining because anticipation is half the fun, just a bit surprised that an outfit supposedly so efficiently run like WW would take two weeks to ship an item from warehouse to store.




mine showed up a week early at the store.
putting a 3 speed hub in it now


----------



## morton (Apr 5, 2015)

kartooo said:


> mine showed up a week early at the store.
> putting a 3 speed hub in it now




That seems like a great idea.....what hub are you using?


----------



## kartooo (Apr 5, 2015)

morton said:


> That seems like a great idea.....what hub are you using?




shimano nexus. it comes stock with a 19 tooth just like the bike but it feels too high for this ol man and local hilly roads. going with a 22.
the diameter of the hub is a bit bigger so it has to have shorter spokes. 
the hub is a bit wider than the frame too so it needs to be spread a bit.
i brought the hub and wheel to a local shop, should have it back next week.
the grease in everything seems like a tary wax. changing it all over to synthetic while waiting on the wheel and nice westher.


----------



## morton (Apr 8, 2015)

*Let us know the results*



kartooo said:


> shimano nexus. it comes stock with a 19 tooth just like the bike but it feels too high for this ol man and local hilly roads. going with a 22.
> the diameter of the hub is a bit bigger so it has to have shorter spokes.
> the hub is a bit wider than the frame too so it needs to be spread a bit.
> i brought the hub and wheel to a local shop, should have it back next week.
> the grease in everything seems like a tary wax. changing it all over to synthetic while waiting on the wheel and nice westher.




10-4 on the ol man thing....me too!  Where did you get the 22?  Did you spread the frame yourself or use a bike shop?

As to the "grease" in the bearings, I've fooled around with a couple of WW bikes in the past.  Sometimes you find no sign that any grease was ever in the bearings, but when you do, it's best described as some type of goo!  And the bearing adjustments were horrible.


----------



## kartooo (Apr 8, 2015)

morton said:


> 10-4 on the ol man thing....me too!  Where did you get the 22?  Did you spread the frame yourself or use a bike shop?
> 
> As to the "grease" in the bearings, I've fooled around with a couple of WW bikes in the past.  Sometimes you find no sign that any grease was ever in the bearings, but when you do, it's best described as some type of goo!  And the bearing adjustments were horrible.





the 22 came from e bay. they are common and cheap. i spread the frame by using a 3/8 threaded rod from lowe's. nuts and washers on both insides of the frame and start turning. you have to go pretty far past the 120mm you need because the frame springs back. i did it a few times before going all the way to 145mm then it sprung back to 116mm which is where i left it. i'm sure it's not perfectly aligned, it won't matter with the speeds i reach.....


----------



## spoker (Apr 8, 2015)

got my sprokets here http://www.bikeparts.com/search_results.asp?id=BPC385444&gclid=CJrFitiOm74CFUVgMgodiR8Anw


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 8, 2015)

kartooo said:


> shimano nexus. it comes stock with a 19 tooth just like the bike but it feels too high for this ol man and local hilly roads. going with a 22.
> the diameter of the hub is a bit bigger so it has to have shorter spokes.
> the hub is a bit wider than the frame too so it needs to be spread a bit.
> i brought the hub and wheel to a local shop, should have it back next week.
> the grease in everything seems like a tary wax. changing it all over to synthetic while waiting on the wheel and nice westher.




I recently rode a new bicycle that has  "shimano nexus" that you mentioned.
I try to avoid the uphills as much as possible but some of my favorite trails
have them.
It was a very pleasant ride. Now I'm thinking of installing them on one of my
balloon heavyweight bikes so I can enjoy the ride.


----------



## kartooo (Apr 8, 2015)

2jakes said:


> I recently rode a new bicycle that has  "shimano nexus" that you mentioned.
> I try to avoid the uphills as much as possible but some of my favorite trails
> have them.
> It was a very pleasant ride. Now I'm thinking of installing them on one of my
> balloon heavyweight bikes so I can enjoy the ride.




you can buy rims already set up with the nexus laced in pretty reasonable.
2nd is your stock ratio, !st is quite a bit lower and 3rd is quite a bit higher.
1st is great for getting accross that busy intersection.
i should be ready for the good weather.


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2015)

kartooo said:


> you can buy rims already set up with the nexus laced in pretty reasonable.
> 2nd is your stock ratio, !st is quite a bit lower and 3rd is quite a bit higher.
> 1st is great for getting accross that busy intersection.
> i should be ready for the good weather.
> View attachment 207475




Snoopy! Very cool.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 8, 2015)

kartooo said:


> you can buy rims already set up with the nexus laced in pretty reasonable.
> 2nd is your stock ratio, !st is quite a bit lower and 3rd is quite a bit higher.
> 1st is great for getting accross that busy intersection.
> i should be ready for the good weather.
> ...



Thanks for the information & the Snoopy Columbia is "one of a kind"....Cool !

I went to the local store to see what was available. I didn't see the '37 Columbia, but this one hanging from the rafters caught my attention.


----------



## kartooo (Apr 9, 2015)

I went to the local store to see what was available. I didn't see the '37 Columbia, but this one hanging
from the rafters caught my attention.

Has front & rear bullet lights with rear fender skirts .The frame kind of reminds me of the '20s motobikes . 

Not sure if to get this bike or order the '37 Columbia online.

Then I can join the:
*
**"​Sons of the '37 Columbia Club"...*[/QUOTE]

i like it !
the local stores around here carry the woman's version. the woman's version of most models seem to outnumber the men's versions at all the local stores.
you know them China bikes are ok if you clean all their grease out and preload all the bearings and re torque everything proper.




i got the hots for this one next. only sold at sears though


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 9, 2015)

*accessory for "Snoopy" Columbia*

Need to add one of these to the bike!!





http://snoopn4pnuts.com/sporting-goods/sporting-goods/snoopy-airplane-handlebar-toy-584937/


----------



## redman007 (Apr 9, 2015)

where did you get that?


----------



## kartooo (Apr 9, 2015)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Need to add one of these to the bike!!
> 
> View attachment 207656
> 
> http://snoopn4pnuts.com/sporting-goods/sporting-goods/snoopy-airplane-handlebar-toy-584937/




that's nice but i can't see paying the $37.90 total with shipping !!!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 9, 2015)

*'37 Columbia Project*

It was very interesting to what was done to convert the '37 Columbia into a "board track" bike.

http://kcsbikes.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=812


----------



## morton (Apr 10, 2015)

*$38?*



kartooo said:


> that's nice but i can't see paying the $37.90 total with shipping !!!!!




Agreed!!!  Nice little item but I think $5 + shipping would be more appropriate.  Keep your eyes open CABE shoppers and let us know if you find it at Wally World or somewhere else for a more "reasonable price."


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2015)

kartooo said:


> i should be ready for the good weather.
> View attachment 207475




You might need this to ride your bike !




bike license plate from 1978...


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2015)

*I broke down & have ordered the '37 Columbia.
I hope that my friends will understand & forgive me ! *:o

Just received notice that it will arrive Thu April 16.


----------



## spoker (Apr 11, 2015)

Bob Dylan "the times they are a changin"


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## kartooo (Apr 11, 2015)

2jakes said:


> You might need this to ride your bike !
> 
> bike license plate from 1978...




i'm legal now


----------



## kartooo (Apr 11, 2015)

just added another snoopy to go with my black rims, 3 speed hub,brass bell. just waiting on a seat and i'll be done.


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2015)

2jakes said:


>




Nice!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2015)

kartooo said:


> i'm legal now
> View attachment 207967



*
Well...that's great...but you are limited to only ridin' in Honolulu ! *


You'll need this plate if you plan on riding your "Snoopymobile"
in "good ole USA"...



...


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2015)

I should be getting my '37 Columbia next week.

Here are some goodies I have extra that might go well.

This is the front wheel, the rear will have the speed hub.
Black rims with 26 x 2.35 similar to the Fat Franks .








old saddle : (Troxel)


----------



## kartooo (Apr 11, 2015)

make sure to post the pics when done !!


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2015)

2jakes said:


> I should be getting my '37 Columbia next week.
> 
> Here are some goodies I have extra that might go well.
> 
> ...




That'll be cool!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2015)

I bet lacing in some double-butted spokes would really finish it off


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I bet lacing in some double-butted spokes would really finish it off




I saw this photo in the thread "Original photos" in the General Discussion section.







I have similar handlebars that might work on the '37 !


----------



## kartooo (Apr 11, 2015)

love the headlight :o


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2015)

kartooo said:


> love the headlight :o









I was looking for a front light in the tool shed & came across 
this Columbia rack. It looks similar .






For front light this would look good. (not mine)




Delta Electric Co. from Dave's site.

Thanks to Jeff54, kartooo & the rest for the motivation on this fun project  !


----------

